# Gender Reveal Party Results In 47,000 Acre Fire And $8m In Damages



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 27, 2018)

*Officials release video from gender reveal party that ignited a 47,000-acre wildfire*
By Andrea Diaz, CNN

Posted at 7:15 PM ET, Tue November 27, 2018




*JUST WATCHED*
*Gender reveal party ignites wildfire*
More Videos ...
(CNN) — Oh boy. A video released by the US Forest Service shows the moment when a gender reveal party in Arizona went horribly wrong, sparking a wildfire that burned nearly 47,000 acres and caused more than $8 million in damage.
Shot on April 23, 2017, the clip shows a makeshift target with the words "Boy" and "Girl" written on it, placed in the middle of the desert near Green Valley, Arizona, south of Tucson.
Seconds later we hear a gunshot, and the target explodes, revealing a blue cloud and immediately igniting the surrounding brush. Someone shouts, "Start packing up!"






The flames spread to the nearby Coronado National Forest, where they became the Sawmill Fire and burned 46,991 acres owned by the state of Arizona, federal agencies and private landowners. Firefighters from at least 20 agencies fought the fire for about a week, according to CNN affiliate KGUN-TV.
The man who shot the target, off-duty US Border Patrol agent Dennis Dickey, pleaded guilty in September of this year to a misdemeanor violation of US Forest Service regulations and was sentenced to five years' probation. He also was ordered to pay $8,188,069 in restitution, starting with an initial payment of $100,000 and monthly payments thereafter. 

The expectant dad, 37, had packed the target with a highly explosive substance called Tannerite and shot it with a high-powered rifle, according to the US Attorney's Office. The target was supposed to burst pink or blue to reveal to attendees whether Dickey and his wife were expecting a boy or a girl. 

Related Video: The growing party trend for parents 01:07
According to KGUN, Dickey immediately reported the fire to law enforcement, cooperated with the investigation and admitted that he started the blaze. He also  repeatedly told the judge that the fire was "a complete accident."

CNN has reached out to Sean Chapman, Dickey's attorney, but has not heard back. 

As part of his plea agreement Dickey will make a public service announcement with the Forest Service about the cause of the wildfire.

According to KGUN, the Dickeys haven't said if the child was a boy or a girl. But the blue puffs as the target exploded might be a clue.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## frida1980 (Nov 29, 2018)

Who thought of this [email protected] mess! They couldn’t use some balloons like normal people? #whitepeoples#!+


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 29, 2018)

He now owes the government more than 8 million in restitution. I would file for divorce so quick....


----------



## ava2 (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm just glad nobody died for this foolishness.


----------



## Atthatday (Nov 29, 2018)

Lock Them Up, and throw away the key. Poor child.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 29, 2018)

Serious question... what is wrong with people? What happened to baking a white cupcake with blue or pink filling?


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 29, 2018)

^^^^Why can’t people just tell folks that they’re having a boy or a girl like my friend chose to just casually tell me on a ride share home before she told anyone else in her family? (I am honored that she told me first but it works with our relationship) I find gender reveal parties to be some weird “look-at-me” new generation mess.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 29, 2018)

Anything for the gram. They thought they were going to be internet sensations overnight, instead they ended up being the cautionary tell of what not to do for a gender reveal. That is crazy. I can’t imagine the panic and pandomonium that went on afterwards. They said firefighters were trying to put out the fire for a week. A WEEK! And then having to owe 8 million. He’s never going to finish paying that back. I want to laugh, but I just keep shaking my head.


----------



## Dellas (Nov 29, 2018)

Must be white.


----------



## frida1980 (Nov 29, 2018)

Dellas said:


> Must be white.



Guns and explosives used and the moron wasn’t shot on the spot and starts a massive fire but isn’t charged with a crime including negligence, I’d say that’s an affirmative.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 30, 2018)

I am surprised he came forward and admitted he did it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 1, 2018)

All that money....that could have gone toward raising the child.

since he was military he just knew he knew what he was doing...but accidents can happen and you would think he could have guessed the possibilities...but guess he was too excited to think.


----------



## frida1980 (Dec 2, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> He now owes the government more than 8 million in restitution. I would file for divorce so quick....



If this man is so wealthy, why didn’t he have fireworks instead? This man is dumb as a bag of rocks.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 2, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> If this man is so wealthy, why didn’t he have fireworks instead? This man is dumb as a bag of rocks.


He’s not wealthy. He’s going to make monthly payments to the government for the rest of his life . I think they just did that to send s message


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 2, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> He’s not wealthy. He’s going to make monthly payments to the government for the rest of his life . I think they just did that to send s message



I wonder if they can snatch your tax refunds for this or just when hes unable to pay. Imagine just having a baby and owing the government 8million.


----------

